# Report Post Mod



## Agavenwurm2 (20 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Könntet ihr vielleicht das hier mal installieren?
Damit wird dem Forum dann oben Rechts über jedem Beitrag ein kleiner Button [!] angezeigt der es ermöglicht, bestimmte Beiträge an einen Moderator zu melden.
Das heißt wenn ich hier durchs Forum streune und einen Beitrag sehe, der z.B. gegen die Forenregeln verstößt klicke ich einmal oben rechts und der Mod weiß bescheid.
Man kann zwar auch PNs schreiben, aber dabei ist die Hemmschwelle in der regel um einiges höher, der Mensch ist ja schließlich von Natur aus Faul.
Bei uns läuft das prima und erspart den Mods einiges an Arbeit.

Schöne Grüße,

Benny


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2004)

Wir werden das mal durchdiskutieren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Raimund (20 März 2004)

*Meldung an Admin*

@heiko,

erneuter Vorschlag in diesem Zusammenhang:

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, Postings als unangemeldeter "gast" nicht mehr zuzulassen. Ich denke an die Diskussion mit dem c*******re von gestern. Konnte der unsägliche Poster überhaupt verifiziert werden?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2004)

Da bin ich dagegen.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2004)

Nach ausreichender Diskussion im Moderatorenbereich kamen wir übereinstimmend zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Mod nicht zielführend wäre. Insofern danken wir herzlich für den Verbesserungsvorschlag, sehen aber diesbezüglich keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------

